# Other trails



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I have learned the one of my favorites riding places has both the easy marked trailed and allot of unless clearly marked (they were well rode) other trails. Are the any other places with both kinds of trails? And yes those trails were challeging and fun.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I'm not sure if this answers your question but around here we have both, sometimes our trails look like proper bridle paths and sometimes people behind me will tell me they'd never know there was any trail there at all. We do the occasional bit of bushwacking too.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok, this lik is a map of the main trials the numbers ones 
http://www.explorekentuckylake.com/pdfs/LBL98WranglersTrail.pdf And as I learned Monday, that there are other trails that are not on this map but allot of people ride on. they are harder, more challeging trails And I was wonderig are there trails like that where you ride?


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Well our trails are almost all exclusively on private property, sometimes with conservation easements and rights-of-way, and we do have access to several miles of government-controlled flood plain as well. Very definitely we have some trails a lot more rugged than others, there's a sort of hierarchy among the horse people depending on who will routinely ride what trails, a couple of us who will take our horses over and through almost anything. Or you can stick to maintained trails and dirt roads with good predictable footing. 
We have a lot of steep, wet and rocky areas and not everyone likes to ride them, but me and my friends do! 
Plus some of us know trails usually near our homes that other riders might not be aware of, and we sometimes get possessive about 'our' trails (even though we don't own them) and try not to share them because they can get closed by the land owner in a heartbeat, or a hoofbeat.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Our trails are a good mix. Some are basically old logging or what we call tote roads. Others are trails just wide enough for an ATV. And than there are what I call the "deer" trails. These are the trails that are just wide enough for the horse and you need to pay attention so as not to kneecap yourself.

This past weekend I took the trail club out on some of my trails. There was one section I've named the "roller coaster" because it climbs up and up and then ....down , down, down, and yep, climbs up again. The kids had a blast on that section.

We also have a lot of ledge on the trails here and your horse had better be sure footed and if going down hill, place their weight on their hind end.Otherwise very easy to slip and slide if heavy on the forehand. 

So depending on what I feel like riding for level of challenge and work for my horse, I have many different types of trails to choose from right from my door yard.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

My two cents.

The signage and maintenance of trails is so dependent upon local funding and trail user groups that there is a huge variance in trails across the country. 

Back in OH most parks don't have the resources to maintain and provide trail signage so there's a huge number of "wildcat trails". 

In WA I've found that user groups are much more involved and so trails are better maintained. Thus many fewer spider trails running in every direction.

Ultimately, at the end of the day, as long as we return safely to the barn it's a great trail!

Cheers


----------

